# Read this on a Donkey forum



## krissy3 (Oct 15, 2009)

*This was her signature*

"*[SIZE=12pt]God made all Equines equal .... he just trimmed the ears on the dumb ones"[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=10pt]I thought this was really funny, I would love this on a bumper sticker , written in German of corse.[/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Oct 15, 2009)

Very cool! Might be more "acceptable" if it said the "inferior ones" instead of the dumb ones.


----------



## Emily's mom (Oct 25, 2009)

I like that!


----------

